# Some fresh video from this mornings hunt



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Great video, birds were close! Awesome, but pick some better music that song is horrible!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm in the mood. :thumb:


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for sharing looks like you guys are getting into some birds thats good. See ya on march 4 where ever we end up :beer:


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

love the song love the outcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Great video, birds were close! Awesome, but pick some better music that song is horrible!


Actually the best music comes from the geese themselves.Next time let them provide it. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

up close and personal... thats how i like to see it done :beer:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Splendid grind 4 sure :thumb:


----------



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice work!! Check out "snow removal time" on youtube. Best snow goose hunting video I have come across!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowstopper said:


> Nice work!! Check out "snow removal time" on youtube. Best snow goose hunting video I have come across!


It got posted here awhile back, def. one of my favorites as well.


----------

